# Chivas and Gizmo pictures



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are pictures of Chivas and Gizmo, our 2 bottle babies.

Chivas got to watch the Superbowl with Dad.

How to keep the kids quiet - Gizmo and Chivas



Chivas and Gizmo, good buddies.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just to cute!! I love the pics with the pacifiers in their mouths


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pygmy kids - hardly anything cuter! hmm nope nothing cuter!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG those pacifiers are hilarious!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How cute is that?And those pacifiers!LOL


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, they aren't spoiled either. :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yaeh,right!LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO! I had to bring my son in here to show him those pictures. They are precious and the pacifiers - that's just great!  Very happy healthy looking babies you have.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

My kids each took pictures to school and the school has them hung up on the kids room door, so everybody knows about the 'crazy goat lady' they have for a mom, even though it was DH idea. Thankfully, for the most part they are all country kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a lot of people find goat kids to be very cute - I get more coments about my goats at the one store I work at then at the other.

At the one store I have pictures on my miror of Owen and Mason when they were kids at the other store I have Jasper and Misty. 

Kids are just to cute


----------

